# Noob Q: Recording Miles



## mr. mean gene (Jul 12, 2017)

I operate using both Uber and Lyft.

When recording miles for the day while operating on both platform, do I need to separate the miles I drove for uber and lyft? Or just add the total miles I've done for the day? TIA


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Technically to be fully IRS compliant you need to log the mileage at each stop which most on this forum don't actually do. Easiest thing to do is get an app called TripLog which will record each stop for you.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

mr. mean gene said:


> I operate using both Uber and Lyft.
> 
> When recording miles for the day while operating on both platform, do I need to separate the miles I drove for uber and lyft? Or just add the total miles I've done for the day? TIA


--------------------------
For taxes you only need total miles. It would be ideal to separate miles with pax in car and logged on without pax. There are Apps that can help you. As stated TripLog is one and MyRideTrac is another.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I have a "friend" who says..... as long as your taxes are pretty simple, just having your total miles is enough. This "friend", having driven for pizza and now other gigs for 18 years, never had any issues.

Once you start tossing in complex taxes or "fishy" things, higher chance of an audit. Keep it as simple as you can so you don't get flagged and you should be fine. IRS has bigger fish to fry and an Uber/Lyft driver making peanuts. Again, as long as your taxes are simple and straight forward.

I just keep a log of start and end miles for the day. Very simple. Highly unlikely the tax man will come knocking. And a spreadsheet with 200ish days of driving, an auditor most likely isn't going to dig deeper than that. If it ever came to that.

*My "friend" isn't a tax person, so as a disclaimer, seek professional tax advice .


----------



## mr. mean gene (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks you guys! Much appreciate this!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> I have a "friend" who says..... as long as your taxes are pretty simple, just having your total miles is enough. This "friend", having driven for pizza and now other gigs for 18 years, never had any issues.
> 
> Once you start tossing in complex taxes or "fishy" things, higher chance of an audit. Keep it as simple as you can so you don't get flagged and you should be fine. IRS has bigger fish to fry and an Uber/Lyft driver making peanuts. Again, as long as your taxes are simple and straight forward.
> 
> ...


I agree with you it may not be "likely" to happen but if it does happen to you and your mileage deduction gets thrown out it can be financially devastating since it is your biggest deduction. Not "likely" to get audited is no consolation if you do. Remember, there actually have been drivers who have had their mileage deductions thrown out as rare as it might be. Also, as @UberTaxPro will tell you, the IRS has stepped up mail audits of mileage deductions. It's too easy with an app to just do it right and avoid potential problems.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I document one mileage figure each day. That amount includes all miles driven while online for either or both apps.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I have a friend that works for the IRS and those audits for them. She said 90% of the audits are done by mail.they'll send you a letter and ask for different proof of different deductions that you claimed on your taxes this could include mileage or maybe medical etc.


----------

